# Sportsmans No Longer Bass Pro Acquisition!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m sure many of you already know this but I’m actually really glad. Bass Pro really goofed Cabelas up IMO


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This is good news and at the same time I am disappointed in Sportsman's Warehouse. They are really price gouging customers and it leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I have seen ammo on their shelves for 30-50% more than the price at Wal-mart, Cal Ranch or Scheels. Their fishing supplies prices seem to be 10-30% more than other stores. I've always been a Sportsman's fan, but of late I find myself going to other options.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After what BP did to Cabela's it is welcoming news. 

Sportsman's has always been a bully when it comes to selling merchandise. They would come into a area and because of their purchasing power they would strong-arm their distributors to dictate what the smaller stores in the area could sell the same merchandise for. I watched it happen when the Sportsman's opened up in Grand Junction with the smaller sporting goods dealers in the town. I even had a salesman at Sportsman's one time tell me that if I didn't like their price to go find it somewhere else. A great way to keep a customer. 

I'm going to stop in to a Sportsman's down in Denver this coming Thursday and I'll see if they are stocking their shelves again.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sportsman's Warehouse never really had the muscle that someone like Cabela's did. They were always tight on financing. I hope the whole acquisition thing didn't screw up their contacts with previous vendors.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> They are really price gouging customers and it leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I have seen ammo on their shelves for 30-50% more than the price at Wal-mart, Cal Ranch or Scheels. Their fishing supplies prices seem to be 10-30% more than other stores. I've always been a Sportsman's fan, but of late I find myself going to other options.


But they have a sign on the entry doors stating they'll match any competitor's prices!


I also find myself going to other places.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Scheels is the best store for misc gear if they have it in stock. Cheaper than Cabelas and most other stores by quite alot.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't stepped foot in Cabelas or Sportsmans in 4 or 5 years. I go to Scheels, Smith & Edwards or Cal Ranch. They are building a Sportsmans Warehouse in Stansbury right now, I'm not excited.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I shop Sportsman's for fishing gear when I need something relatively fast as they have the best quality stock in town. But their prices are a little higher. I hit up Ace, because they are more affordable, when they have something I want but that is rare. 

I'm glad it fell through as we need more competition not less. I swear I heard something about antitrust concerns late in the game that affected the merger. But ever since I became a father my memory just tanked.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It actually didn't fall through. They saw the writing on the wall that the FTC was not going to approve it. Bass Pro's holding company whatever it is also handed over 55 million to Sportsman's when they terminated the deal.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The anti trust card gets pulled a little more regular now. Selectively.

As far as sporting goods, Google top ten Sporting Goods Retailers. Although it depends on the definition of sporting goods.

I have nothing against Scheels other than it is not convenient to me and most savings would be moot to go there. I've never been impressed with their online presence but it has been awhile since I've even bothered.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I hit Sportsman's here in town more than I want to. 
Ace and Cal Ranch have had mostly bare shelves on a lot of the stuff I buy for quite a while. I know several of the guys that work at Ace and Cal's and try to support their sporting goods as much as I can. 

Of course, I support IFA for my ranching stuff. 😎


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Scheels is the best store for misc gear if they have it in stock. Cheaper than Cabelas and most other stores by quite alot.
> 
> -DallanC


I especially like their gun area. No annoying sales guy in your face. You just look it over and then ask for help if needed


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sportsmans did not even have a place on their shelves a few weeks ago for 6.5CM, pathetic.
I tealize they may not be able to get it, but to remove the placeholder sticker….


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Retail shelf space is always flexible. I don't envy these stores that built a reputation on readily available ammunition no matter their other mistakes.

I've been in Scheels once. I was impressed compared to Cabela's but their online presence and structure is junk.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I hit Sportsman's here in town more than I want to.
> Ace and Cal Ranch have had mostly bare shelves on a lot of the stuff I buy for quite a while. I know several of the guys that work at Ace and Cal's and try to support their sporting goods as much as I can.
> 
> Of course, I support IFA for my ranching stuff. 😎


I hear they are under new management and things have really turned around 😉


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Sportsmans did not even have a place on their shelves a few weeks ago for 6.5CM, pathetic.
> I tealize they may not be able to get it, but to remove the placeholder sticker….


You should look for the .270 placeholder sticker!!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Bax* said:


> I’m sure many of you already know this but I’m actually really glad. Bass Pro really goofed Cabelas up IMO


I agree, I spent the better part of the year worrying about this because this would be a lot of consolidation in the outdoor industry. I am glad they pulled back, or it fell through, I am happy to have something stay independent regardless.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Me 2.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I know Sportsman's gets grief but twice now I've used their price match guarantee and been awarded the full amount requested. This last time was roughly a 25% refund (pre-buy for availability) of the entire purchase cost. 

They are the store with the best supply in our town. Given the chance I like to buy local, especially from a regionally operated company, whenever I get the chance. That way my area gets all the economic benefit of the employment, recirculation of the revenue and taxes. Its better than sending my money to Amazon or even the big box stores.

The price match took two days, which isn't bad in my book.


----------

